# New whip



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Sold brute awhile back and got viking I love it and still have it but neede to be back on the saddle again atv is just more for me SXS wife loves, so I went with a 16 grizzly and couldn't be more happier way more comfortable and build quality surpasses the brute by a long shot and power isn't much off at all with this new dohc motor


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

What ya got in store for it?


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone6


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I knew Jon would ask lol....not much simple yet clean, 2" lift, 31 laws, spacers, clutch, radiator up, stealth 6 sound bar, and snorkels.....also doing full skids


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

"Not much" huh? Haha.... Well whatever you do it will look slick when you're done as all your stuff does. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone6


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks Jon I'm hoping it does gonna keep this one awhile trying to buy property.....so won't have toy money or at least a lot of it lol......I'll still hide some paycheck from wife lol.....


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Finally got it all back together with less then 5 miles on it as we speak 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Man for "not much" it sure looks pretty sick. lol. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone6


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I was meaning not the wants I just got the necessities lol..... No exhaust or any of that crap lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Added a new led light bar and no it isn't a Ebay one lol....it is a black oak led 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks good. how bright is it?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

It is much brighter then any other 10" I have seen double or single row....this one has 5watt LEDs instead of the common 3watt


----------

